# Ultima versión de navegador Opera



## Fogonazo

Si usas Opera como navegador, me alegro por ti y esta dirección te viene bien, es lo último que saco la compañía (Salio Hoy).

Si no usas Opera como navegador, también me alegro por ti pero *por favor NO me cuentes que tienes el navegador "Pirulex32 Version 234.5.6" que anda mejor.*

Este es un post informaciónrmativo, no para armar "ForoBardo" sobre cual navegador es mejor

Forobardo: Buscar significado en "Terminos usados en el foro"

Si no lo conocen, es gratuito, liviano eficiente y rapido, viene en varios idiomas, Castellano, Uruguayo, Mejicano, Venezolano, Chileno, Peruano, Colombiano, hasta hay una versión en Alicantino y otra en Catalán


----------



## METALLICA

grcias por al aporte fogonazo


----------



## Dano

Ya está actualizé mi sistema.

Gracias fogonazo


----------



## El nombre

Como estas fogonazo!
Que sepas que el mejor navegador es el que siempre flota, sepa o no nadar.


----------



## mabauti

yo estoy esperando la version final del 9.5, gracias de todas formas Fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

Nueva version disponible

Opera 9.27 for Windows
http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=30737&location=78&sub=++++&x=124&y=42


----------



## Dano

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Nueva version disponible
> 
> Opera 9.27 for Windows
> http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=30737&location=78&sub=++++&x=124&y=42



Antes de ayer formatee la maquina y justo le coloque ese (éste) nuevo opera, no se que diferencia tiene con el anterior   

Asi es esto de los programas, jajaj


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo tampoco.
Lo instale esta mañana y no note nada diferente.

¿ Tal vez algun bug interno ?


----------



## JV

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Tal vez algun bug interno ?




El detalle:



_  Hispasec - una-al-día                                  05/04/2008
  Todos los días una noticia de seguridad          www.hispasec.com
 -------------------------------------------------------------------

 Disponible la versión 9.27 de Opera
 -----------------------------------

Se ha lanzado la versión 9.27 del navegador Opera, que corrige múltiples vulnerabilidades que podrían ser aprovechadas por un atacante remoto para causar una denegación de servicio o ejecutar código arbitrario en un sistema vulnerable. 

...

A continuación se detallan las vulnerabilidades corregidas en la última versión: 

* La primera vulnerabilidad está causada por un acceso inválido a memoria causado por un error a la hora de añadir una nueva suscripción de noticias (newsfeed). Esto podría ser aprovechado por un atacante remoto para hacer que el navegador deje de responder o ejecutar código arbitrario cuando se muestra el cuadro de diálogo para intentar subscribirse a un nuevo feed de noticias en una página web especialmente manipulada. 

* La segunda vulnerabilidad está causada por un error de corrupción de memoria al procesar elementos HTML Canvas. Esto podría ser aprovechado por un atacante remoto por medio de una página web especialmente manipulada que contenga diseños Canvas redimensionados para hacer que Opera deje de responder o ejecutar código arbitrario. 

Los elementos Canvas son parte de HTML5 y permiten la renderización dinámica de imágenes en dos dimensiones del tipo bitmap, a las que se puede acceder a través de un completo set de funciones JavaScript. 

Además, la versión 9.27 ha añadido cambios en el manejo de las contraseñas introducidas a través del teclado y mejoras en la estabilidad durante la transferencia de archivos BitTorrent. _



Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred

Opera 9.50 Final disponible ya.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Me ha dejado sorprendido la velocidad de carga de esta nueva versión. Lo único que me detiene para dejarlo predeterminado es el gran numero de complementos que tengo en el firefox. 

Saben si al opera se le puede instalar un diccionario en español?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Idioma Español del Norte : http://www.opera.com/download/lng/950/ouw950_es-ES.lng
Idioma Español del Sur    : http://www.opera.com/download/lng/950/ouw950_es-LA.lng

Español del medio NO encontre 

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Acabo de instalar el Opera 9.50 y me quedé con la boca abierta,   es excelente la presentación y la velocidad de carga, ni hablar de la estabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Saben si al opera se le puede instalar un diccionario en español?


Si tenes instalado el aspell_installer.exe y aspell_dict-es.exe lo usa automáticamente. Clic derecho, comprobar ortografía. Creo que está el tema ya en el foro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Fogonazo, me refería al revisor ortográfico. Tal y como lo menciona nilfred.

De paso, por si a alguien le sirve, los pasos para instalar el diccionario en el opera 9.5 es el siguiente:

Cabe anotar que son los pasos para la instalación en windows.

1. Descargar el Aspell, el cual es un programa interactivo de revisión ortográfica. El instalador se descarga en la siguiente dirección:

http://aspell.net/win32/

2. Descargar de la misma dirección el instalador del diccionario español.

3. Instalar ambos paquetes.

4. Crear en el directorio donde se encuentra el ejecutable del opera (en mi caso "C:\Archivos de programa\Opera") el archivo inicial del diccionario "spellcheck.ini" el cual debe contener las siguientes sentencias:



		Código:
	

[Spell check]
Spell check engine=C:\Archivos de programa\Opera\spellcheck.dll
Default Language=es


5. Reiniciar el navegador.

6. Listo, a disfrutar!

Les adjunto el spellcheck.ini para que se ahorren el tener que crearlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Nueva versión *9.51* con algunos errores de la anterior corregidos (No todos)

http://www.opera.com/download/


----------



## Fogonazo

En oferta exclusiva para "El Foro" la versión 9.6, *! Llame YA ¡*


http://www.opera.com/download/


----------



## Nilfred

9.62 ya. Si estas en Argentina, elegí el server AR - Localhost que es un pedo líquido.


----------



## conor

La verdad es que no sé como este navegador no se hace una cuota importante de mercado porque de lejos funciona mejor que explorer y aunque firefox se le acerca la verdad es que no tienen nada que envidiarse, virtud de uno por defecto del otro.


----------



## Nilfred

Opera 9.63 salió hace 4 días y nadie avisó.
Si estas en argentina, como siempre, mantengo la recomendación: Bajalo del servidor Argentino localhost HTTP que anda fuerte.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Volví a desempolvar el Opera y resulta que ya esta la versión 9.64 (salio hace 2 semanas). Me imagino que los que usan este navegador frecuentemente ya han descargado.

Pero la noticia no es esa, sino la versión alpha del Opera 10. Que viene con el "turbo" incorporado, que según sus ingenieros proporciona mejoras significativas en las velocidades de navegación. Funciona similar al navegador "opera mini" que es usado por muchos teléfonos móviles en especial los nokia, en donde se navega a través de un servidor de opera que se encarga de comprimir la información y enviar esos datos al navegador, ahorrando ancho de banda y aumentando la velocidad de descarga.

Desde este enlace se puede descargar el Opera 10:

http://labs.opera.com/downloads/


----------



## Nilfred

Opera 10.00
Novedades de la versión


----------



## Tomasito

Siempre fui de usar opera, desde la PC que uso todos los días, hasta el cyber en un pendrive portable, en el celular (opera mini), y en una 486 con Win 3.11 

Pero hace un tiempo que medio me cansó que le ande medio mal el Flash en Linux, asique suelo usar otros navegadores, pero bueh, ya que salió la 10, estoy bajando "Opera 10.00 for Linux i386" para ver qué onda 


Saludos.


----------



## soerok

Yo navego con Opera 10 y va de lujo, Paso la pueba de acid al 100 sin errores 



Esa imagen


----------



## Tomasito

Estoy usando el Opera 10 desde ayer y la verdad que funciona muy muy bien. Y la función esa de "Turbo" parece bastante útil para cuando agarro WiFi lento (Lo que me hubiera servido los 10 u 11 años que usé Dial Up!!!)..

La verdad la compatibiliadad con Flash 10 se ve que la mejoraron muchísimo, y tiene un buen rendimiento (cosa que antes no pasaba).


Bueno, estoy muy contento con esta versión la verdad.

Además le cargué una lista de sitios al "AdBlock" del Opera para eliminar la publicidad (Algo que se puede llegar a extrañar si se tenia firefox con adblock plus).
Para el que lo quiera, simplemente hace lo siguiente:


Buscan el archivo "urlfilter.ini" dentro de su directorio de la configuración del Opera.
En Windows debería ser [dir principal de opera]/urlfilter.ini, en Linux sería ~/.opera/urlfilter.ini, en Windows depende de la instalación y los perfiles.
Si quieren comprobar dónde está el archivo, escriben dentro del Opera en la barra de dirección "opera:config", y buscan "urlfilter" y les va a aparecer. En mi caso estaba en "~/.opera/urlfilter.ini" (Linux).


Ahora bajan este archivo de texto, cierran el Opera, abren el urlfilter.ini, borran todo lo que haya escrito, y ponen el contenido del archivo que se bajaron.
Guardan, y abren nuevamente el Opera, y debería funcionarles ya sin publicidad en las páginas web


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Excelente!

Drix, gracias por el tip.


----------



## Fogonazo

Nueva versión 10.01


----------



## panama1974

la verdad que lo instale y se ve que es mas rapido que el explorer 8 , esta bueno este explorador.


----------



## electrodan

JA! El Explorer!
(Aclaro que a mi me enseñaron a odiar al Explorer desde chiquito).


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Opera 10.10 disponible para descarga.

http://www.opera.com/browser/


----------



## Tomasito

Estoy usando la 10.10 hace un tiempo en un Via C3 de 800MHz (más lento que un celeron de esa velocidad) con 384Mb de ram, y va mejor que cualquier otro navegador, inclusive mejor que el Opera 8.54


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Será cierto: "The fastest browser on Earth", juzguen ustedes.

Versión 10.50 disponible:

http://www.opera.com/


----------



## Fogonazo

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Será cierto: "The *Fastest Browser on Earth*", juzguen ustedes....


Lo que mas me gusta de este navegador es la *"Modestia"* con que se auto-describe"


----------



## elbrujo

Yo lo uso hasta en el telefono movil.. hace mucho desde que salio.. 

Versión
10.10

Algunas web muy micro$oft no anda algun java o cosas raras.. y voy con Firefox en ese caso..


----------



## Tacatomon

Tan bien hablan de el opera que ya me dieron ganas de probarlo.


----------



## Tomasito

La versión 10.50 es E-XE-LEN-TE, la verdad no me explico cómo hacen para hacer un navegador cada vez más bueno, y *cada vez más liviano.*

Con unas 40 tabs abiertas (videos de youtube incluidos), me consume un poco más de 200Mb de ram. Hagan eso con firefox! (si llegan a poder abrir 40 tabs sin que se cuelgue!  )

El otro día estaba armando una pc viejita, e instalé uno de esos windows superlivianos que vienen sin el internet explorer, y tenia que bajar los drivers, y tenia a mano solo el instalador del opera 10.10, asique instalé ese.
Luego, bajé el 8 para que funcione más rápido. Nada más equivocado, el 10 volaba a comparación del 8, y con 128mb de ram en la pc!
Inclusive noté una grán mejora del 10.10 al 10.50, además de un cambio de interfaz bastante lindo, y nuevas funciones interesantes y útiles.


Sigo recomendandolé a todos que lo prueben, inclusive para los amantes del firefox por sus millones de addons, para el opera hay varios widgets, e inclusive muchas opciones ya incorporadas (mail, rss, speed dial, etc).


----------



## Andres Cuenca

De acuerdo, la gestión de memoria por parte del firefox es pésima. Solo es tener varias pestañas abiertas y se empieza a notar una disminución sustancial en el rendimiento.


----------



## electrodan

Yo diría que todo menos el motor de renderizado en Firefox es pésimo. El scroll de una página o cambiar de pestaña en un Pentium 4 con 512 de RAM es mucho mas lento que la interfaz de una Aplle II.

Lo malo es que no hay ningún navegador libre que renderize las páginas decentemente como el FF y no necesite un i7 para hacerlo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Probé el Opera y ni muy muy ni tan tan. En mi caso ocupa la misma memoria que el firefox viendo los foros. Eso sí, como dice Electrodan, el render del zorrito es más fluido que cualquier otro. Aunque con el firefoz, despues de ver el foro, Youtube, Nin.com y demás ya esta consumiendo muchos recursos y empieza a ralentizarse. Algo que sin duda tienen que pulir.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tomasito

El tema, es que en vez de mejorar el rendimiento del Firefox, cada vez lo hacen peor  
Con Opera es totalmente al revez, se vé que es una de sus primeras prioridades a la hora de desarrollar una nueva versión.

PD: Ojo que el motor de render del opera se puede configurar de varias formas! De todas formas, a mi me parece que me funciona mejor el render de opera que el de firefox.

PD2: Traten de hacer esto en Firefox a ver qué pasa  








Esto es viendo un video en Youtube *en HD (Alta definición)**, de 720p.*


----------



## DOA

Esto sirve para los que no aprender a usar el buscador


----------



## Tacatomon

Se podrá hacer en firefox¿

Por lo que le he movido, creo que no ejjejej.


----------



## DOA

Talvez se pueda en firefox pero creo que se debe crear un complemento


----------



## Fogonazo

*Disponible Opera 10.51*


----------



## el-rey-julien

opera lo uso desde su version 5 cuando era pago el navegador y cada día mejor funciona ,al FireFox no me agrada nunca me agrado y no me va a agradar ,konqueror tampoco me gusta ,iceweacel buuu abajo ,explorer que es eso? antes mejor uso el feo de firefox ,mozilla ,etc.etc ,mis respetos a los mozilla-user pero gustos son gusto y me   quedo con opera


----------



## Tomasito

Lamentablemente el Opera 10.50, después de usarlo un tiempo, me di cuenta que tenia bastantes bugs (porque lo quisieron sacar antes de tiempo por un tema de mercado). Ahora probé la 10.51 hoy, y funciona perfecto por el momento


----------



## Nilfred

*Disponible Opera 10.53*


----------



## el-rey-julien

Opera 10.10 for Linux i386          para Linux no cambio?parece  todavia anda por la 10.10


----------



## Nilfred

Integrar un servidor http en Opera en Linux... ¿Te parece?
Haz una sola cosa y hazlo bien...
Espero un 10.11 al menos. En esta semana se actualizó 2 veces el 10.51.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no entiendo ,pongo  la opción de verificar nueva version y me sale que ya tengo la ultima versión ,después me fijo la versión que tengo y es la 10.10 ,
no entiendo ''haz una sola cosa y hazlo bien''  sera que para Linux son mas exigentes en cuanto a largar nuevas versiones?


----------



## Nilfred

Pensé que me ibas a entender, la 10.10 es la última en Linux. Lo otro es Filosofía UNIX


----------



## el-rey-julien

a yo  estaba pensando en que había otra cosa mas escondida ,algun mensaje del tipo ''los del win siempre les sale las cosas mal por eso  las acen dos veses,devo estar medio dormido todabia ,perdon


----------



## zaiz

Nilfred dijo:


> En esta semana se actualizó 2 veces el 10.51.



Así es, hace 3 días actualicé a la 10.52 y resulta que ya salió la 10.53

Les recomiendo la función que trae el Opera (desde la 10.51) para cambiar, abrir, mover páginas con el botón secundario (derecho) del mouse,  "Mouse gestures"  http://www.opera.com/browser/tutorials/gestures/  es muy práctica, así no tienen que ir a dar clic en "ir Atrás" o Adelante, etc. porque desde cualquier lugar de la página donde esté el puntero se puede hacer eso.

Se hace clic con el botón derecho y sin soltarlo, se arrastra un poco ya sea hacia atras o adelante, como si estuvieras pasando páginas en un libro. Me parece muy útil.


----------



## Nilfred

Opera 10.54 y 10.60ß. También 10.60ß para Linux.
Changes since Opera 10.53
Security
Fixes
Prevented Opera from being used as a vector for a font issue in the underlying operating system, as reported by Microsoft's security team; see our advisory (http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/954/).
Fixed *an extremely severe issue*; details will be disclosed at a later date.
Fixed a highly severe issue; details will be disclosed at a later date.
Fixed a moderately severe issue; details will be disclosed at a later date.
Fixed a less severe issue; details will be disclosed at a later date.


----------



## Meliklos

como estan gente???

digamos que me convencieron acerca del Opera y los instalé....
a veces, cuando lo abro, aparecen las imagenes como pixeladas!
eso porque??
repito, es a veces...


----------



## Tacatomon

Quizás tengas activado el filtro para navegar en conexiones lentas. A mi me paso eso...


----------



## Nilfred

Desactiva "Opera Turbo" si no lo necesitas.


----------



## Meliklos

hecho, problema resuelto! gracias muchachos!


----------



## Tomasito

"Fixed an extremely severe issue; details will be disclosed at a later date."

Ahora quiero saber YA que era 

Esperemos que se solucionen varios fallos que venia teniendo la versión 10.xx ^^


----------



## Nilfred

Opera 10.60 final para Linux y para Windows
Change log


----------



## Nilfred

En Ubuntu hice otras cosas después de instalarlo:

El idioma está en Inglés: Menú - Settings - Preferences... (ctrl-F12) - General - Language: Spanish (AR) [es-AR] lo cambié por Latin American Spanish [es-LA]

El icono en la barra de notificación lo había sacado en versiones anteriores porque el fondo no era transparente y quedaba feo con -notrayicon. Ahora esta bien el icono, pero lo saco igual porque necesito el espacio y es mas fácil, hay que ir a opera:config#UserPrefs|ShowTrayIcon destildar, guardar y reiniciar Opera.

En Windows usa la barra de título para las pestañas, se me ocurrió quitarle la decoración a la ventana con un filtro en Sistema - Preferencias - Administrador de Opciones CompizConfig - Efectos - Decoración de ventanas - Decoracion de ventanas - (any) & !(name=opera)
Pierdo los botones de cerrar (crtl-Q, alt-F4), minimizar (clic en el icono del tray/AWN) y maximizar. Pensaba agregarlos a la barra de pestañas pero no existen esos botones, de todas formas no hago nada de eso con el Opera.

El O-Menú me gustaba más cuando solo era O: clic derecho - Personalizar - Apariencia - Estilo - Solo imágenes

Bueno, ya dejen de configurar hasta el último pixel y pónganse a laburar.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Des:2 http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free opera 10.60.6386 [14,7MB]
ya esta ise un update & upgrade y se descargo el opera 10.60.6386 para linux
ay el lo celestito tambien esta la key
wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | apt-key add -


----------



## Andres Cuenca

La versión 11 esta disponible para descarga.

http://www.opera.com/download/

¡Enjoy Opera!


----------



## Jyajure

es un excelente navegador... yo tengo Mozilla y Chrome, voy a instalar éste para completar mi tripleta


----------



## Fogonazo

Versión 11.11

http://www.opera.com/download/


----------



## pandacba

La pegue justo la descargue ayer, es super liviano y corre rápido, ayer necesitaba no abrir mozilla porque tenia unas cosas para guardar y estaba al limite y tenia un viejo opera en un DVD(una copia del disco C )
y arranca pefecto de alli, peo neceiste abrir el correo de yahoo y por lo viejito me tiro incompatiblidad, asi que baje la 11.11 
Lo mejor no es casarse con nada y sacarle el mejor provecho a cada cosa, cada uno de los navegadores tiene caracteristicas que no tiene el otro, por ejemplo, los favoritos de IE los puedo manejar sin el IE, en mozilla eso se comlica un poco, y asi cada uno tiene sus pro y sus contra y de acuerdo a las ventajas que me presnta para lo que quiero hacer utilizo uno u otro


----------



## el-rey-julien

la ultima vercion de opera 11.51 no funciona en lenny 5 ,algo con  libc6 ,en Squeeze si funciona

me quedo opera 10.00 y mi lenny


----------



## Nilfred

No podes andar por la vida con un Opera 10: Solución.


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo intentare nuevamente,gracias Nilfred

nada todabia sigue mal ,este es el error que me da

tsunami@debian:~$ opera
opera [crash logging]: CRASH!!
/usr/lib/opera/opera got signal SIGILL at address 0895831D

Log was created here:
/var/tmp/crash20110916222815.txt
Terminado (killed)
tsunami@debian:~$
###############################
cuando lo instalo no me da error 
debian:/home/tsunami/Desktop# dpkg --install --force-depends opera_11.51.1087-1_i386.deb
(Leyendo la base de datos ...
118280 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
Preparando para reemplazar opera 11.51.1087-1 (usando opera_11.51.1087-1_i386.deb) ...
Desempaquetando el reemplazo de opera ...
Configurando opera (11.51.1087-1) ...
Procesando disparadores para menu ...
Procesando disparadores para man-db ...
debian:/home/tsunami/Desktop#


----------



## el-rey-julien

al final lo ise funcionar pero duro poco ,encontre las configuraciones ocultas del opera
escriban 
	
	




		Código:
	

opera:config

  en la barra donde se pone las direcciones y sale las configuraciones ocultas

no se para que sirven todavía,pero ya le encontrare  utilidad


----------



## DJ T3

Hola gente, yo hace un tiempo realicé una prueba (yo antes era de Google Chrome Plus, prefería tener todas las configuraciones, que el Chrome común no tenía), y comparé ambos navegadores; Opera (creo que 10), y el Chrome Plus (1.5, creo). Primero puse la misma página en ambos navegadores, luego presioné un link en Chrome, y luego en Opera, y adivinen quién cargó mas rápido, si, Opera, a pesar que pulsé primero en Chrome (lo realicé varias veces, por si dicen que fue casualidad), por eso lo dejé.
Yo me dedico hacer páginas, extensiones, y demas, pero solo para mí, y para ambos navegadores, por si quieren algo (algún día posteo algo, pero no se donde ponerlo, solo hay lo que está en el link de la firma)...
Bueno, tengo actualmente la 11.60, y me sigue convenciendo...

Opera 11.60, 10.6MB...

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Nueva versión:

*Descargar versión 11.61 para Windows*


----------



## el-rey-julien

nueva versión disponible en beta opera 12
http://my.opera.com/espanol/blog/2012/04/26/opera-12-beta


----------



## hell_fish

Descargando, Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Salió el Opera 12 (En modo Beta)*

Lo estuve probando y todavía *NO* es 100% estable y tiene alguna que otra falla en los conectores.
La apariencia es muy similar a la última versión 11.xx
No estoy seguro pero subjetivamente me da la impresión de ser todavía mas rápido que la versión anterior.


----------



## el-rey-julien

así es parece mas rápida ,pero no funciona el flahs


----------



## Fogonazo

Salió (Again) el Opera 12 (Compilación 1467) y ahora parece estable. URL *Opera* y como siempre _*! Rapidísimo ¡*_ 


*Edit:*

Seguimos con problemas de conectores. :enfadado:


*Edit II*

Nuevamente y de forma absolutamente subjetiva, me parece que es más rápido que la versión anterior (Estable) 11.64, Espero que reparen estas fallas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Parece que ahora si es la buena;  

Versión *12.02 *
Compilación *1578*

! ! Y ahora trabajan bien los conectores ¡ ¡


----------



## DJ T3

Aunque últimamente con ésta versión (V12.02 C1578), estuve teniendo problemas con los gif del foro, se arreglaron muchos problemas de la versión anterior (11.64)...

Mejora también en HTML5 y CSS3...


----------



## el-rey-julien

la versión 12.00 funciona bien.al menos no tuve problemas,
estoy descargando la 12.02, 
gracias por avisar¡¡
saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Desde hoy esta disponible la versión final del opera 12.10.

A disfrutar de las extensiones!


----------



## SERGIOD

yo uso el google chrome y no esta nada mal


----------



## YIROSHI

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Desde hoy esta disponible la versión final del opera 12.10.
> 
> A disfrutar de las extensiones!



Compañero nunca he probado el 欧朋浏览器（Opera ）aqui esta pero la version Opera欧朋浏览器12.50 Build no se si sera la misma sera bueno? Tocaria probar a ver como es

Yº_ºo uso el Explorer en una maquina y a veces tambien el Chrome, me gusta que cuando uno busca imagenes salen casi todas y mas grandes y nunca se traba en algun Blog, en el Explorer si lo hace casi siempre no se como sera en el Opera 12, pero el que mas uso es el G360安全浏览器 5.0 en mi Laptop es excelente como un rayo se los recomiendo

http://se.360.cn/

Saludos compañeros y gracias por el dato


----------



## el-rey-julien

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Desde hoy esta disponible la versión final del opera 12.10.
> 
> A disfrutar de las extensiones!



así es recién me llego la notificasion de instalar la nueva versión


----------



## el-rey-julien

tengo problemas con el flahs player en la ultima versión del opera 12.10,


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tengo problemas con el flahs player en la ultima versión del opera 12.10,



 Nones por aquí


----------



## Nilfred

uname -s -r -v -m -o dijo:
			
		

> Linux 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:29:15 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux





			
				opera -full-version dijo:
			
		

> Opera 12.10 Build 1652 for Linux x86_64.
> OS: Linux 3.2.0-33-generic
> Architecture: x86_64
> Compositor active: Yes
> Toolkit: Gtk 2.24.10 using Ambiance
> Desktop environment: Unity
> Window manager: Compiz
> Screens:
> 0: 1280x1024 depth 24,32 (default)


Tampoco veo el problema  ¿Por ejemplo?


----------



## el-rey-julien

cuando por ejemplo ponen videos en el foro,solo veo un cuadrado negro,pero si voy a la pagina de yotube si se ven bien los videos


----------



## Nilfred

Definitivamente no tengo ese problema.
La página de Youtube, al detectar tu navegador, usa HTML5 en vez de Flash.
Flash va camino a la extinción, pero evidentemente algo le pasa a tu Flash.


----------



## el-rey-julien

encontré el problema,de alguna manera se des-configuro la ruta que apunta al flash ,
ya funciona bien,
(también se des-configuro todas las opciones del navegador,el proxi ,los contenidos,etc,etc)


----------



## DJ T3

Versión: *12.10 *
Compilación: *1652 *
Plataforma: *Win32 *
Sistema: *Windows 7*

... La verdad estoy viendo la posibilidad de volver a una versión anterior, muchos detalles que antes estaban muy buenos, ahora muy mal, y muchos problemas...


----------



## abndol

Yo sigo teniendo problemas con flash player...


----------



## el-rey-julien

no esta bien del todo,también con problema del flash ,un día funciona,al otro día no,voy a volver a la versión anterior


----------



## Fogonazo

Encontré un par de cosas de Opera 12.11, *es mas lento*    que versiones anteriores, por ejemplo la que estoy empleando 11.61. Comprobado luego de instalar y actualizar en 3 oportunidades. 

Y la otra es que no abre *algunos* Javascript´s, Hasta ahora solo encontré una página donde falla.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ademas de mas lento ,como se queda colgado unos segundos cuando carga una página


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ademas de mas lento ,como se queda colgado unos segundos cuando carga una página



Satamente, se queda pensando y carga mas lento, en cambio el 11.61 "Vuela"

No se si tendrá que ver, pero cuando lo tuve instalado se me "Colgaba" el modem  de tal forma que tenía que hacer un reset en caliente o directamente apagarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si lo instalas ni bien sale la actualizasion.puede que el servidor de opera este medio atareado,,yo espere un poco y se actualizo rápido,pero no funciona muy bien,


----------



## lpnavy

veo que a mucho Opera 12.xx trae problemas  de verdad Opera me esta decepcionando paginas como Taringa se queda guindada una eternidad... ojala tuviense el motor javascript del Chrome.


----------



## Nilfred

Si encima las imágenes se ven borrosas, deben tener Opera Turbo activado. Por eso la lentitud.
Para banda ancha hay que desactivar.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el opera turbo desactivado ,mismo resultado,como se que cuelga por segundos ,


----------



## lpnavy

Y el problema es si vuelvo a la version 11 no puedo usar unas extensiones que son buenas y me ayudan bastante en la navegacion.... Para ver animes uso el chrome porque se cargan a una velocidad tremenda y la reproduccion es fluida en cambio con Opera se guinda un rato, pero aun con sus defectos tienes herramientas que aun ningun navegador tiene por los momentos.


----------



## DJ T3

La verdad que Opera está bajando la calidad en velocidad, pero aún ni el mas sofisticado navegador tiene las cosas que trae el Opera por defecto.

Tengo instalado el Safari, Chrome, CoolNovo, IE, Firefox, y el Opera, y así mismo me quedo con el Opera, por muchas ventajas que tiene.

Lo que me molesta es que muchas páginas recomiendan Firefox o Chrome, en vez de hacer para todos los navegadores, como por ejemplo Yahoo! Mail, que te dice: "Estás usando un navegador que no hemos probado", y funciona de lujo.

Yo hice una página propia desde cero, y me centré en el Opera, porque responde a todos los estándares, y a todos los formatos propios de otros navegadores (por algo se puede hacer pasar por otro navegador), y en base a eso, hice la página para todos los navegadores que puse anteriormente...

En la versión 12.11, mejoraron unos cuantos errores del 12.10, pero la lentitud en comparación a la versión 11.60 es notoria (no se si tanto, pero bue)...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Acaba de salir la versión 12.12  veremos si se corrigieron las fallas de las últimas.

Opera 12.12 *Download*


*Edit:*

Aproximadamente 24Hs de instalado y todavía no encontré nada raro


----------



## R-Mario

A mi me encanta opera para usarlo en los dispositivos mobiles, como opera para symbian es una maravilla


----------



## DJ T3

Versión 12.12, y no arreglaron el problema del botón "Iniciar sesión".

Por ejemplo: Cuando quiero loguearme en Ask.fm, tengo que abrir un menú, o cambiar de pestaña para que el botón se active... 

PD: Obvio, existe la opción de CTRL + ENTER, pero aún no la probé...


----------



## DJ T3

Parece ser que el problema es con la página "ASK.fm"... Porque al entrar al foro, funca bien (funciona bien)...


----------



## Fogonazo

Luego de 5 días de uso, *NO* entré las fallas de las versiones anteriores.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Muchas Gracias"Fogonazo" por tus siempre importantes aportes y sugerencias.-
En lo que a mi se refiere,soy un "Obsesivo Troglodita" en esto de los Navegadores.-
Pues,mi hijo menor me ha dicho que toooodo esta hecho y en funcion de el Explorer.
¿Es verdad?
He aqui mis consultas:
Soy un guitarrista "aficionado",por lo tanto,siempre recurro a tutoriales relacionados en You Tube y a pesar de tener un "limpiador": Glary Utilyties y un "desactivador de servicios innecesarios"G-Boost....siempre el sist.me esta avisando que mi Memoria es insuficiente(..no tengo Virus,pues,el AVG pareciera ser rapido),...que se esta regenerando,etc.-
Mi P.C. es un Lenovo All in One modelo: 3000 c series...practicamente nuevo.
Entonces,..¿Puedo instalar el Opera,sin temor a conflictuar el Explorer?
¿Debo desinstalar-previamente-el Explorer?
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## Fogonazo

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> ..¿Puedo instalar el Opera,sin temor a conflictuar el Explorer?
> ¿Debo desinstalar-previamente-el Explorer?
> Muchas Gracias.-



Poseen funcionamiento independiente, puedes tener instalados ambos sin problema, incluso usar ambos a un mismo tiempo.
*NO* te hace falta desintalar nada.

Cuando lo instales te va a preguntar si lo quieres dejar determinado como _*"Navegador por defecto",*_ allí elijes cual deseas dejar como prefijado, lo cual *NO* impide que abras y emplees el otro.

Yo tengo instalado amos desde hace mucho rato y nunca me apareció ningún conflicto.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Fogonazo,por tu pronta y certera respuesta,
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## DJ T3

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Pues,mi hijo menor me ha dicho que toooodo esta hecho y en funcion de el Explorer.



*NO*, muchos navegadores están hechos en base a NETSCAPE, e incluso Internet Explorer..

No tengas miedo de instalar el Opera, yo tengo 6 navegadores*, y muchas veces abro todos a la vez, y no pasa nada, todos funcionan normal.

* Internet Explorer, Opera, Google Chrome, CoolNovo (ex Google Chromium), Safari y Firefox...


----------



## Barry Lyndon

DJT3,Muchas Gracias.-
Una consulta:
¿Los Navegadores que has instalado quedan insertos en la Memoria RAM?
Si asi fuere...¿Cual es la capacidad de tu RAM?
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## Fogonazo

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> DJT3,Muchas Gracias.-
> Una consulta:
> ¿Los Navegadores que has instalado quedan insertos en la Memoria RAM?
> Si asi fuere...¿Cual es la capacidad de tu RAM?
> Muchas Gracias.-



Al la RAM se carga una parte ínfima si *no* se encuentra abierto, si lo abres *si* ocupa espacio de RAM.
Si tu máquina se encuentra baja en recursos de memoria, Windows se encarga de minimizar su gasto mandando algunas funciones al disco rígido, lo que pone mas lenta la máquina.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Fogonazo,Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## DJ T3

Lo que dijo Fogonazo, todo programa al abrirse, se carga completo (a no ser que tenga archivos que se carguen cuando vos le digas), en la RAM. Si te quedas sin memoria física (RAM), el sistema se encarga de enviar programas/procesos que no se estén utilizando a la memoria virtual (espacio del doble de capacidad del total tus memorias RAM) que se encuentra en el disco, por ende, mas lenta la maquina. Algunas veces, haciendo clic en "minimizar", se puede ahorrar un poco de memoria (no mucho, ni significante), si se usa salida de video "OnBoard", ya que utiliza una pequeña fracción de la memoria RAM para uso de la gráfica...

En mi caso, llego al rededor de 2GB ocupado, cuando tengo abierto los 6 navegadores (el Opera con 5 o mas pestañas, y el resto con la página que estoy editando), el editor de texto (con 8 pestañas abiertas, mas o menos), de 2 o mas carpetas abiertas, "RocketDock", el servidor local Apache+PHP y el servidor local MySQL, entre otros programas. Utilizo Windows 7 starter (osea, no tiene efectos gráficos).

Mi compu es:
Intel Celeron E3400 (Dual Core) de 2.6Hz, 2GB de RAM, sin placa de video externa, y anda de 10 para lo que la uso...

Espero haberte ayudado...


----------



## kitt2000

Ajna dijo:


> Opera para symbian es una maravilla



Yo uso Opera tanto en Windows como en Symbian, y en Symbian tengo el problema, con las versiones despues de 7.0 (Ahora tengo la 7.0.30697) que cuando llevo rato navegando, adquiere conciencia propia, y si le digo de ir a Google, se va a Facebook, y cosas de estas que me revientan. Reiniciando se arregla, pero queria saber si es generalizado o es mi teléfono el que va tuerto 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Apareció la versión 13.0 de Opera y se puede descargar aquí:

http://www.opera.com/download/


----------



## el-rey-julien

desde ayer que estaba disponible ¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> desde ayer que estaba disponible ¡¡¡



Recién recibí un OperaAviso


----------



## el-rey-julien

a mi me llego ayer el aviso,pero no le ice caso


----------



## Nilfred

Opera se pasa a WebKit  Osea que va a pasar a ser lo mismo que Google Chome  pero con diferente olor


----------



## lpnavy

Fogonazo dijo:


> Apareció la versión 13.0 de Opera y se puede descargar aquí:
> 
> http://www.opera.com/download/



solo veo la version 12.14 solamente.... espero que salga pronto porque las versiones que sancan son con actualizaciones de los bugs reparados





Nilfred dijo:


> Opera se pasa a WebKit  Osea que va a pasar a ser lo mismo que Google Chome  pero con diferente olor



interesante lo de pasarse a la webkit habra que a futuro en parara esto, aunque la fluides del chrome seria muy buena en opera de verdad.


----------



## DJ T3

El opera 12.14 tiene muchos problemas con las imágenes y algunas páginas, para cargar.
Ahora  me pasé a Firefox, pero es por el momento, hasta que salga otra versión  (aún está la versión 12.14 para Windows, no sé para otros SO)...

Hasta  el momento me estoy guiando con Opera para realizar páginas web, ya que  cumple con todas las normativas vigentes, por ende, casi todas las  páginas que se crean para Opera deberían de funcionar igual en otros  navegadores (eso en teoría, porque no es así en realidad, uso 6  navegadores para chequear mis páginas).

El cambio de Presto por Webkit, ojalá no afecte el funcionamiento de Opera, ni la presentación de la página (renderizado).

Yo  he probado Chrome vs Opera, en tanto a velocidad de renderizado, y me  quedo con Opera, aunque ultimamente Opera tiene mas problemas a medida  que sacan versiones..

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ T3 dijo:


> El opera 12.14 tiene muchos problemas con las imágenes y algunas páginas, para cargar. . . . .



 

Yo tuve algunos problemas con versiones anteriores, con esta, hasta ahora y después de 2 meses no he notado nada.


----------



## NarXEh

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo tuve algunos problemas con versiones anteriores, con esta, hasta ahora y después de 2 meses no he notado nada.



Yo solo con opera 12.12 tuve esos problemas que describe el amigo y cuelgues inesperados pero por suerte lo solucionaron rapidamente con el lanzamiento de opera 12.13.

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo tuve algunos problemas con versiones anteriores, con esta, hasta ahora y después de 2 meses no he notado nada.


Los problemas se me fueron agravando a medida que se actualizaba. Incluso traté de descargar archivos (incluido el Opera), y todos corruptos, o terminaba antes, y me quedaba el archivo dañado.

Incluso he tratado de descargarlo desde Firefox, y lo volví a instalar, y me hace lo mismo.

Voy a intentar ver si lo vuelvo a descargar al instalador, si me hace lo mismo, de última, desinstalo Opera completamente, y lo vuelvo a instalar...


----------



## el-rey-julien

descarge el ultimo opera para linux, funciona perfecto¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo

Nueva versión

http://www.opera.com/es-419/computer/windows


----------



## el-rey-julien

también esta para linux ,descargado e instalado versión 12.15
PD:
    todavía tiene la falla del tamaño de los caracteres _esto en azul lo veo en mayúscula_


----------



## DJ T3

el-rey-julien dijo:


> también esta para linux ,descargado e instalado versión 12.15
> PD:
> todavía tiene la falla del tamaño de los caracteres _esto en azul lo veo en mayúscula_


En Firefox lo veo con un tamaño superior al resto...  

Hoy descargué la 12.15, pero siguió con _el mismo problema_ que antes.

Desintaslé, y reinstalé otra vez todo, pero sigue igual.

No me acuerdo dónde, pero vi que está la versión 12.50, pero no es pública...


----------



## Fogonazo

*Opera 12.16* disponible

http://www.opera.com/es-419/computer/thanks?partner=www&par=id=35879&amp;location=360&gaprod=opera


----------



## Nilfred

*Opera 15.00* disponible para Windows

http://www.opera.com/download/get/?partner=www&opsys=Windows


----------



## MauroDavalos

¿alguen sabe si me cambio a opera 15 pierdo contenido que tengo guardado por ejemplo paginas favoritas( son muchas para hacer un respaldo.)?


----------



## el-rey-julien

no se pierde nada.al menos yo nunca perdí los marcadores cuando cambie de versión del opera


----------



## Fogonazo

MauroDavalos dijo:


> ¿alguen sabe si me cambio a opera 15 pierdo contenido que tengo guardado por ejemplo paginas favoritas( son muchas para hacer un respaldo.)?



No se pierden, pero si lo deseas Opera posee un sistema de BacKup de direcciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien

este navegador se llama vivaldi esta en fase beta ,pero muy prometedor,creado por disidentes del opera 
que se cabrearon con los últimos cambios del opera
https://vivaldi.com/
no es tan nuevo,ya hace rato que estaba disponible



esta es la historia 


> Un navegador para nuestros amigos
> 
> En 1994 dos programadores empezaron a trabajar en un nuevo navegador. La idea era crear un navegador rápido, capaz de funcionar en dispositivos con pocos recursos y teniendo en mente que cada usuario tiene sus propias necesidades y preferencias. Así nació Opera.
> 
> Nuestro pequeño software ganó fuerza, nuestro grupo creció y formamos una comunidad. Nos mantuvimos cerca de nuestros usuarios y nuestras raíces. Seguimos mejorando nuestro software basándonos tanto en la opiniones de los usuarios como en nuestras propias ideas sobre cómo hacer un gran navegador. Innovamos y nos esforzamos por conseguir la excelencia.
> 
> Un salto al 2015. El navegador que una vez amamos ha cambiado de dirección. Por desgracia, ya no está sirviendo a su comunidad de usuarios y colaboradores - que ayudaron a construir el navegador en primer lugar.
> 
> Al final llegamos a una conclusión natural: debíamos hacer un nuevo navegador. Un navegador para nosotros y para nuestros amigos. Un navegador que sea rápido pero que también sea rico en funcionalidad, altamente flexible y con los usuario como objetivo principal. Creamos navegador hecho para ti.
> 
> Y así, es como nace Vivaldi.
> 
> —Jon



fuente https://vivaldi.com/story/


----------



## yosimiro

el-rey-julien dijo:


> este navegador se llama vivaldi esta en fase beta ,pero muy prometedor,creado por disidentes del opera
> que se cabrearon con los últimos cambios del opera
> https://vivaldi.com/
> no es tan nuevo,ya hace rato que estaba disponible
> 
> 
> 
> esta es la historia
> 
> 
> fuente https://vivaldi.com/story/




Acabo de bajarlo...

Vamos a ver.


----------

